# Repeat pap for insufficient cells



## Leandra (Jan 9, 2012)

We have a patient that had a pap smear as part of her yearly physical; the pap did not have sufficient cells so the patient came in again just for a repeat pap - we billed the first visit 99395 with V72.31; for the second pap only visit we are questioning whether to bill 
Q0091 with 795.07 (should we add V72.31 or not) or 99212 with 795.07. This patient's insurance does pay for the Q code. Any suggestions/input would be appreciated!


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 9, 2012)

We have never charged for the repeat when it is due to insufficient cells, that was not the patient's fault.


----------

